
Introducing Slack Enterprise Grid - robin_reala
https://slackhq.com/introducing-slack-enterprise-grid-ccb343380fbb
======
Corrado
This is a pretty exciting announcement. Lack of controls is one of the reasons
that my employer went with Cisco Spark instead of Slack (much to the chagrin
of many of my co-workers).

